# Hampshire feeder pigs: sell or swap



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Locted near Hersey Michigan, asking $65 each, will consider all trades. Interested in shotguns, rifles, pistols, knives, fencing, steel fence posts, whatchagot?


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

they are so beautiful! I used to have one named Baconbits. <3 He was tasty as well as beautiful.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I had one years back, hubby got her to raise for slaughter. Then the kids gave her a name(Petunia) and she started coming to her name:grump:..I'm sure you see where this is going...

I would love to have a pig for the freezer:bouncy: but I can't find any grown slaughter pigs around here and I'm afraid to get a piglet again because of the kids...lol

Their nice looking piglets and I think bartering is a great way to fill 2 people's needs:goodjob:


----------

